#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Издание новой книги Йонге Мингьюра Ринпоче «Turning Confusion into Clarity»

## Osh

В июле 2014 года вышла новая книга Йонге Мингьюра Ринпоче «Turning Confusion into Clarity», материалы для которой были собраны ещё до ухода Ринпоче в ретрит. Эта книга о фундаментальных практиках Нёндро, в которой Ринпоче говорит о собственном опыте в исследовании этих практик и наставлений от его учителей. Благодаря этой книге мы можем узнать не только теорию учений, но и то как они воплощены и практикуются кем-то, кто погружен в традицию. Предлагая руководство о том, как подойти к процессу и давая инструкции об особых медитативных техниках, Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче в своей дружественной манере дает легкие и в то же время исчерпывающие комментарии, вдохновляя следовать буддийскому пути.




Сообщество Тергар-Москва приступило к подготовке издания книги на русском языке. На текущий момент мы выкупили права и при содействии Александра Нариньяни и издательства «Ориенталия» приступили к переводу книги. Однако для завершения перевода, предпечатной подготовки и непосредственно печати необходимо собрать еще 200 тысяч рублей.
Если вы чувствуете, что хотите помочь — мы будем рады принять вашу помощь.


По всем вопросам вы можете обратиться к куратору издания книги Кате Адабашьян, телефон +7916-84-77-008, почта: katya@tergar.org
Купить английскую версию книги вы можете на сайте http://store.tergar.org

----------

